# BMW 335i Convertible spied in Santa Barbara today (4.21.06)...



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)




----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

This car has been spotted how many times now, 4 or 5? This is the first time I have seen high quality pictures, that arn't taken with a camera phone.

Great find Jon!

Kudos!:beerchug:

P.S.- Is that a hardtop convertible top I spy?


----------



## #5880 (Feb 11, 2006)

The shark fin is on the trunk, looks like the 335 convertible.


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

Funny. I saw a MB S class today with DST plates. The only which stuck out was the Bangle Butt.


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

Are you sure that's not a Pontiac??

 

--J.


----------



## Flyingfart (Mar 30, 2006)

I find it hard to believe thats real. What the heck is that car doing in the states? as if we're the center of R&D. thats a hoax! 
pls proof me wrong


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Flyingfart said:


> I find it hard to believe thats real. What the heck is that car doing in the states? as if we're the center of R&D. thats a hoax!
> pls proof me wrong


:loco:

Jon is the owner of this site and lives in Santa Barbara.


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

Flyingfart said:


> I find it hard to believe thats real. What the heck is that car doing in the states? as if we're the center of R&D. thats a hoax!
> pls proof me wrong


Uh, yes, newbie is excused for the faux pas... Jon doesn't lie. 

--J.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Flyingfart said:


> I find it hard to believe thats real. What the heck is that car doing in the states? as if we're the center of R&D. thats a hoax!
> pls proof me wrong


Santa Barbara is a short drive up the coast from BMWNA's
Regional Engineering & Testing Facility; a favorite destination
for the drivers of the test mule, as evidenced also by the 
visit to our Bimmerfest event 2 weeks ago by the M6:


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Sorry for hi-jacking but I believe there is a diffuser under the car to keep it stable above 200 mph.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (May 17, 2003)

I used to Live and work in MDR (Marina Del Rey) and I would see many test mules wandering around just about every day.
There are always MB, AUDI,BMW and even some of the Nippon Mules there just about all year!
Never phased me to see a car there that had not been produced yet.
Wildest was the Vector W2 Twim Turbo!
What a beast!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Autospies now has the scoop!

:thumbup:

http://autospies.com/article/index.asp?articleId=7137&categoryId=12


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

Jon said:


> Autospies now has the scoop!
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> http://autospies.com/article/index.asp?articleId=7137&categoryId=12


Kewl, score one for Bimmerfest!! :thumbup:

--J.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Confirmed: this car is a 335i Convertible with Sport package wheels...


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Looks like a hardtop convertible. Note how the B pillar is solid and thick, not thin and "invisible" as on the current BMW 'verts. 

Or it could just be another piece to the disguise(which i am now thinking it is).

Thats a big piece of solid glass to be in a retractable cloth top, and also take note of how there might be "hinges" under the plastic pieces on the roof.

Interesting point brought up over at autospies- this might be the new "coupe" (assuming if this really is a hard top convert) because I have never seen a hardtop vert in the same model line as a cloth top vert.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

I suppose it's a necessary evil but that sharkfin on the trunk looks like crap. :tsk:


I hope those are not turn signal indicators on the mirrors. yack!


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

The 335 is wearing the same plate as the M6 at bimmerfest!
Or maybe manf plates are all the same...


----------



## iwanna330cic (Feb 21, 2005)

Actually --- if you go to the bmw website, you can see real photos of the new coupe. I believe you can bet more than a hamburger and a coke that the convertible (top up) will look very similar! :thumbup: 

Doug


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

Jon said:


> Confirmed: this car is a 335i Convertible with Sport package wheels...


Put the TOP DOWN already!! 

I _need_ to see it!! :bawling:

--J.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon said:


> Autospies now has the scoop!
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> http://autospies.com/article/index.asp?articleId=7137&categoryId=12


as does leftlanenews

http://www.leftlanenews.com/2006/04/22/spied-2007-bmw-335i-convertible/


----------

